# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Timea Majorova

## RUHL

Σε ποιον αρεσει η παρακατω κυρια  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:  




















Σε οποιον αρεσε στον λινκ παρακατω εχει πολλες φωτο της για να τις κατεβασεις 17 sets νομιζω 44,7 mb συνολο(πολλες φωτο δλδ)

----------


## nickos46

τι μπάζο είναι αυτό παρακαλώ τους mod να το διαγράψουν άμεσος και να τιμωρήσουν παραδειγματικά τον ruhl

----------


## RUHL

Niko μου φενεται   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   οποτε θα βαζω το ονομα σου αμεσως μετα θα βαζω το εξης εικονιδιο  :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:  




PS:Ποσους ποντους μαζεψες απο το rapid share   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## Gasturb

Δεν βλέπεται η κοπέλα, έλεος δλδ!

Gt

----------


## RUHL

συνομοτες  :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   τωρα καταλαβα πως πηρε 3 αστερια  :02. Bounce:   :02. Chinese:

----------


## argyrakis

Βάλτε και καμία ομορφούλα ρε παιδία τέτοιες γυναίκες της συναντάμε κάθε μέρα   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## Muscleboss

χεχεχε...   σεμναααααά.....   :01. Smile:  

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

kala ρε αλεξ παλι γρια εβαλες;  :02. Chinese:

----------


## toula_nomikou

Tωρα θα με μισησετε ολοι οι αντρες  :01. Smile Wide:   :02. Smash:   :02. Smash:  Εμενα μου τ ι σπαει
πολυ αυτο το Αμερικανικο στυλακι που μετατρεπει τις αθλητριες σε κουνελακια.
       Παρολο που η κοπελα ειναι κουκλα πιστευω οτι χανει το κυρος της σαν 
αθλητρια,βεβαια γεμιζει τη τσεπη της.....
      Στο κατω κατω αν θελαμε να δουμε γυναικες με εσωρουχα υπαρχουν και καλυτερα περιοδια

----------


## ioannis1

Σε αυτο το σημειο συμφωνω με την Τουλα.Γιαυτο θα παρακαλεσω να μεινουμε αυστηρα σε αθλητριες με καθαρα αθλητικο προφιλκαι οχι προκλητικες φωτο.

----------


## RUHL

αφου ειναι και μοντελο το ειπα στο τιτλο και τετιες φωτο εχουν μπει σε αρκετα περιοδικα ΒΒ οπως και αρκετοι ΒΒερς ειναι και μοντελα ακομα και ο milos παλεοτερα αλλα για καποιο λογω δεν μπορεις να κανεις το ιδιο σχολιο για τον Milos 
ομως λεφτα βγαζουν οι ανθρωποι και καλα κανουν και ο καθενας/καθεμια απο μας το ιδιο θα εκανε αν του εδιναν την ευκαιρια.

----------


## nickos46

εγώ είμαι αντίθετος στο να μην μπαίνουν τέτοιες φωτογραφίες εξάλλου αθλήτριες είναι και αυτές και μάλιστα αναγνωρισμένες απλά έχουν ένα άλλο προφίλ ούτος η άλλος με μαγιό είναι όπως και όλες οι αθλήτριες του φίτνες και bb δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποια διαφορα απλά είναι αρκετά όμορφες γυναίκες και έχουν sexy σημεία όπως στήθος και οπίσθια νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μπαίνουν τέτοιες φωτό.

και οσο για εσένα ruhl θα σε περιποιηθώ κατάλληλος...
 :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:

----------


## RUHL

ΝΙΚΟ  :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## nickos46

με καλοπιάνεις ****** τώρα αλλα άστα αυτά δεν περνάνε σε εμενα

----------


## RUHL

Σαν αμαρτια ειναι  :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:   :08. Evil Fire:  



Παντως την προτιμω ετσι οπως ειναι στις πιο πανω φωτος παρα ετσι






Με εμφανη γραμμωσεις και φλεβες (γουστα γουστα)


Νικο εγω φτεω που σου εδωσα 5 ποντους για το rapidshare  :01. lol:

----------


## toula_nomikou

Παιδια μη με παρεξηγειτε εγω δεν ειπα να μη μπαινουν τετοιες φωτο εγω ειπα οτι
χανει το κυρος της σαν αθλητρια.Και οσο το οτι τετοιες φωτο θα τις καναν ολοι αυτο
δεν παιζει.Αν εχεις μια σοβαρη δουλεια δεν εκτιθεσαι ετσι.
    Αυτο που λεω εγω ειναι οτι οι αθλητες πρεπει να ειναι πιο σεμνοι για να φερουν 
μεγαλητερη εκτιμηση.Το οτι ειναι μοντελο δε λεει κατι μπορουν οι επιλογες της να 
ειναι καλυτερες.

----------


## Muscleboss

100% με τούλα... 

νομίζω έχει σημασία ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ που προβάλεις το γυμνασμένο σώμα σου. μπορεί να το προβάλεις σαν αθλητής ή σαν κολ-γκιρλ. το 2ο νομίζω δεν έχει θέση σε αυτό το φόρουμ.

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

πάνε οι παλιές εποχές Τούλα και MB, πλέον ακόμη και στα περιοδικά bodybuilding βάζουν παρόμοιες φώτο, και αν όχι καμιά, ελάχιστες φώτο σε ποζάρισμα.
κάπου έχει μπερδευτεί η δουλειά, αν είναι να δεις τέτοιες φώτο αγοράζεις το Playboy, όχι το Flex.  :03. Thumb Down: 




> Σε ποιον αρεσει η παρακατω κυρια


η απάντηση πάραυτα είναι φυσικά: σε μένα ναι    :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## RUHL

> πάνε οι παλιές εποχές Τούλα και MB, πλέον ακόμη και στα περιοδικά bodybuilding βάζουν παρόμοιες φώτο, και αν όχι καμιά, ελάχιστες φώτο σε ποζάρισμα.
> κάπου έχει μπερδευτεί η δουλειά, αν είναι να δεις τέτοιες φώτο αγοράζεις το Playboy, όχι το Flex.


Θες να σου ποσταρω το Flex Η το musclemag εχει πιο προκλιτικες φωτο και αυτης και απο αλλα κοριτσια  :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγώ τη είπα ?!   :02. Moderator:

----------


## ioannis1

εμενα μου επιτρεπετε να διαφωνησω να μπαινουν φωτο που μονο για playboy ειναι σε αυτο το φορουμ.

----------


## RUHL

Οχι ρωτησα? αμα θες  :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:   :01. Embarassed:

----------


## nickos46

> 100% με τούλα... 
> 
> νομίζω έχει σημασία ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ που προβάλεις το γυμνασμένο σώμα σου. μπορεί να το προβάλεις σαν αθλητής ή σαν κολ-γκιρλ. το 2ο νομίζω δεν έχει θέση σε αυτό το φόρουμ.
> 
> ΜΒ


mb πολλα πραγματα δεν πρεπει νε εχουν θεσει σε αυτο το forum και πρωτα απο ολα τα φαρμακα,, οποτε δεν νομιζω να ειναι και τοσο κακο να ποσταρουν τετοιες φοτωγραφιες ελεος δηλαδη.. 

ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΑΘΛΗΤΡΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ MS FITNESS WORLD..

----------


## toula_nomikou

Nicko τα φαρμακα σε ενα forum τα σηζηταμε για να βοηθαμε νεαρους αθλητες η ατομα  που εχουν καποιους στοχους να μη κανουν λαθοι και να απομυθοποιησουμε καποιες
χαζομαρες που λεει ο κοσμος δηλ να μαθουμε.  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:  
    Εγω δεν ειπα να μη μπαινουν τετοιες φοτο,απλα σχολιασα πως μια τετοια αθλητρια
προβαλει τοσο λαθος τον εαυτο της.

----------


## Muscleboss

> mb πολλα πραγματα δεν πρεπει νε εχουν θεσει σε αυτο το forum και πρωτα απο ολα τα φαρμακα,, οποτε δεν νομιζω να ειναι και τοσο κακο να ποσταρουν τετοιες φοτωγραφιες ελεος δηλαδη.. 
> 
> ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΑΘΛΗΤΡΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ MS FITNESS WORLD..


φίλε νίκο,

μετα χαράς να ακούσω την αποψή σου και να αλλάξουμε το περιεχόμενο του φόρουμ. σχετικά όμως με τα στεροιδή, δεν είναι για όλους, επειδή όμως σχετίζονται άμεσα με το άθλημα όποιος θέλει μπορεί να συζητά για αυτά σε ειδικό χώρο.

σχετικά με τη ms fitness world νομίζω ότι ενδιαφέρον για αυτό το φόρουμ είναι να δούμε το πρόγραμμα διατροφής της, τη προπόνησή της, τη χορετική της ρουτίνα και όχι τι στάση έχει στο κρεβάτι.

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

+1  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## RUHL

Μηπως επρεπε να το ανοιξω στα οφφ τοπικ "Ομορφα κοριτσια" ακαταληλο για κατω τον 18  :01. lol:   :01. lol:   :01. lol:  


Αρα ο βασιλακης δεν μπαινει  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## nickos46

κάντο ρε ruhl μονο έτσι θα βρούμε την υγειά μας γιατί έπεσαν όλοι να μας κατασπαράξουν.

----------


## KATERINI 144

το επίσημο σαιτ της: http://www.timeamajorova.com/

----------


## Polyneikos

Το απόλυτο fitness Μοντέλο,απέφυγε ακρότητες με την γυμναστικη και κατάφερε να γίνει πλουσια από την βιομηχανία του fitness !!Όμορφη και έξυπνη !! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Μαρία

Πολύ καλη και εκπέμπει αρκετη θηλυκοτητα!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

απο τις πιο ομρφες παρουσιες στο χωρο του φιτνες. :02. Shock:

----------


## -beba-

Είναι κουκλάρα. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## No Cash

σωμα τρελο!

προσωπο.... μετριο.....

----------

